# Pork dates



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 25, 2017)

Picked up a couple of racks of ribs yesterday. The package says to use/freeze by 7/28. My plan was to cook them on Sunday which will be 7/30. Should I go ahead and put them in the freezer and pull them the day before? Or would it be okay to let it ride and keep them in the fridge?


----------



## tallbm (Jul 25, 2017)

DrunkenMeatFist said:


> Picked up a couple of racks of ribs yesterday. The package says to use/freeze by 7/28. My plan was to cook them on Sunday which will be 7/30. Should I go ahead and put them in the freezer and pull them the day before? Or would it be okay to let it ride and keep them in the fridge?


I'm not sure but I know I personally would do the 1 day freeze and then defrost just to be sure.  It wouldn't hurt to ensure a little safety and freshness of the meat.  Maybe someone else will have some good input :)


----------



## ken2587 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have done it before and would do it again I've let meat ride in fridge for 2 weeks or so past the sell/ use by date never had a issue meat stayed in good color still smelled like fresh meat nothing bad to report If were me I wouldn't freeze [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2017)

I have to agree with Ken a couple of days shouldn't make a difference.

Al


----------

